

Ask HN: Where can you buy hotel/restaurant/waypoint databases? - rscott

I've been wondering where places like Yelp get all of their data from. From some sets of data surely there are databases that one can purchase and use? I checked searchyc.com but couldn't find anything suitable.
======
kierank
Navteq

